# duinrell holiday camp holland



## lucylou (4 Feb 2008)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has any experience of the above place? Got good reviews on trip advisor. Thinking of flying into eindhoven, anyone know the best/cheapest way to get to duinrell from the airport?
Thanks.


----------



## Carlos (4 Feb 2008)

went in 2005 july. Great place. tents very good if you have good weather. on sight Pool has longest rides in europe and free to camp guests in mornings. fair ground also free all day, great to pass an hour or two. Pub and entertainment very Dutch and quiet. Dunreill quint fine to walk around ice cream/coffee nice. Head to Efflink wonderful Hans C anderson theme park in dutch and some english my kids were 9 and 4 and stll talk about that trip
We drove but next to us  flew Belfast  to Schipoll  walked downstairs to Train to Wassenar (cant recall if they changed in Rotterdam) then short taxi to camp and all this was at night they arrived 1am. Public transport is 24 hrs and so on time. also they got around no probs without car.


----------



## girasole (5 Feb 2008)

We have been to Duinrell twice and would highly recommend it. It's a great place for a family holiday. 
The first time we went we flew to Schiphol and drove to Duinrell, very straightforward and handy. It would have been easy enough to get a train and/or taxi from Schiphol either (train to Leiden and bus or taxi from Leiden is the best option - no train station in Wassenaar). Second time we flew to Eindhoven and drove from there. Eindhoven is a fair distance from Duinrell, at least 1 - 1.5 hours depending on traffic, maybe more. There is a good rail network in the Netherlands so I would imagine (but am by no means certain) that you could get a train from Eindhoven to Rotterdam and get a taxi from there. The town of Wassenaar, where Duinrell is located, is very close to Rotterdam.


----------



## lucylou (6 Feb 2008)

Thanks for that info, very helpful, Ive been driven mad trying to find out best route. Not essential to fly to eindhove, just some one had told me its the nearest airport???? That would be grand flying into schipol. Girasole, would you recommend hiring a car, did you use it throughout the rest of your stay? How much is car hire, and which company did you use? How are the roads over there??


----------



## girasole (6 Feb 2008)

Dutch roads are fantastic but busy. We hired a car through argusrentals.com both times - they were by far the cheapest we found online but car hire in Holland is not particularly cheap. Can't remember exactly how much. 

We used the car a lot the first time we were there but not much the second time. You could easily manage without it. There is an excellent network of cycle lanes, mostly separate from the roads - very safe. You can rent bikes in Duinrell and the beach and even Leiden are within cycling distance, even for kids. Taxi from Schiphol to Duinrell should be no more than €50-60. It's about a 35 minute drive.

By the way, I said before that Wassenaar is very close to Rotterdam. I meant it's close to the Hague, which is only 10 mins drive away, if that. Rotterdam is more like 40 minutes I think.


----------



## POC (7 Feb 2008)

Went in June 07 with 3 kids, 10, 7 and nearly 3. Great holiday - plenty for everyone. Weather mixed - a few very hot sticky days, and some heavy rain. We drove from Dublin via the UK (Hull to Rotterdam ferry).Driving from Dublin meant we could bring the kitchen sink and bikes! We didn't leave the campsite much - because the kids were happy on the site.


----------



## doodle (8 Feb 2008)

Hi I live 20 mins away from it and yes it is much easier to go to schiphol, the transport system is fantastic here so need to hire a car. The kids will enjoy it. If you would like any futher info you can contact me directly, but def go to schiphol


----------



## Green (4 Mar 2008)

Doodle, I had a quick look at the website, I presume its self catering?


----------

